# peugeot 307 shaking when moving off



## mufc77 (8 May 2007)

from a traffic light or junction

the whole car shakes and stutters, it is worst in the morning and dangerous from the point of view that i'm afraid i will cut out and an oncoming car might hit me

the other thing is, last week i was turning right off a main road and it barely reacted even being in first gear

it is a 2004, 26,000 miles.  i think im going to get rid of it privately and then go buy something different somewhere else


----------



## johndoe64 (8 May 2007)

mufc77 said:


> the other thing is, last week i was turning right off a main road and it barely reacted even being in first gear


 
This used to happen in my wife's 307 as well, I didn't realise how bad it was till it happened to me I was crossing a dual carriage way and didn't think it was going to make it.

It was an 02 and had a list of problems not sorry to see the back of it.


----------



## mufc77 (8 May 2007)

i assume nobody could offer an explanation from where you bought, as to what was wrong

im in a position now that i have 2 months left on the warranty, the garage i bought it from said she brought it to the peugeot dealer who found nothing wrong with it

i would love to sell this privately but what happens if a test driver gets the same response :-(


----------



## johndoe64 (8 May 2007)

got no joy from the dealer and none from Peugot Ireland the fuel pump went on it the ABS went on it the bulbs were going weekly the speedo went.........the list goes on I traded it to a garage, it was an 02 with only 40K on the clock, shocking really considering it won a car of the year award.


----------



## steph1 (8 May 2007)

i would love to sell this privately but what happens if a test driver gets the same response :-(

You would really need to get that sorted before selling it privately whatever about trading it into a garage.  Seeing as there are still two months warranty left I would bring it back to peugeot and try and get it sorted.  Its not going to sell privately for you like that.  Maybe bring it to a different peugeot garage and see what they have to say


----------



## mufc77 (8 May 2007)

thanks for all the replies chaps

trading in is a little difficult cos im going back to college in sept fulltime as a mature student so i am unable to pay money to trade in

i am in effect, trading down, assuming they value my car at such a price i could then choose one at the equivalent value in their showroom


----------



## Mel (9 May 2007)

Mine does something similar, and it also conks out, e.g. first thing in the morning when reversing or pulling out of the driveway, traffic lights etc. can be v embarrassing! 
There is an intermittent fault in the catalytic converter in these cars, that's what causes the conking out. The best solution I came up with (apart from changing the car) was to make sure the engine is good and warm; I've had a couple of frights pulling out of work onto busy road though. You can also get the part on the catalytic converter relaced, I'm going to get that done soon and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## mufc77 (9 May 2007)

thanks mel

they rang back earlier, now they're saying that it just needs a service!

i asked them to price what the car is worth for trade in

otherwise, does anyone know how much it would be worth selling privately:

2004, 307 red, 26,000 miles, 5 disc changer (doesnt work)


----------



## Thrifty1 (9 May 2007)

I heard that the problem with them is the fuel level. I drove one one weekend and it practically died in the middle of a busy roundabout. It had less than 1/4 tank and i filled it up a few mins later and problem solved.

I know very little about cars but perhaps if the problems are more acute in the mornings there is a problem with the fuel input, when car is warming up?


----------



## Mel (9 May 2007)

That could be it - I do a lot of mileage, and the tank can be less than 1/4 full failry often, I'll take note next time it happens. 

It actually died completely one morning, I spluttered on til I reached the next town, then I had it taken to garage and it took them over 30 minutes to diagnose on the computer as an 'intermittent catalytic converter fault', it was hard to find as it's not consistently a problem. It sounds similar to what you're describing.


----------



## Mr2 (9 May 2007)

We service a few P307's and have seen the above problem quite a lot on them and almost all newer petrol peugeots. If you let them run below the 1/4 mark the for some reason bring on lights for Lambda probes on either side of the cat, replacing coils, cutting out and down on power, replacing fuel pumps.

I'd give it a go at keeping it over the 1/4 mark for 2weeks and this way you might be able to fix the problem and cost you nothing.


----------



## steph1 (9 May 2007)

mufc77 said:


> thanks mel
> 
> they rang back earlier, now they're saying that it just needs a service!
> 
> ...



Have a look at cbg.ie.  There is a section there where you can get an idea of what your car is worth and see other similar cars and that should give you an idea of a price to put on it if you decide to sell privately


----------



## Welfarite (9 May 2007)

Sounds like Mr2 has hit the nail on the head......what puzzles me is that main Peogeot dealers are not aware of this problem ...or do they not want to admit it to you???


----------



## Mr2 (9 May 2007)

We have been talking to a few mechanics in main dealers with the first few we had gotten. First off they replaced the coil pack as they thought it was maybe a mis-fire problem. Two weeks later after this we had some back again and got Lambda probes fitted (one at a time) so the light came back twice and it ment the customer was off the road two further days.

Our problem was that the customer was dropping the car to us and we were actually putting fuel into them as we were unsure if the garage would work on the car as the fuel level's were so low. So we were throwing them off aswell. 

I think it's actually in the hand book in most cars "not to let your car run below the 1/4 mark" and in most cars you would get away with it. But in the petrol peugeots it messes up the fuel/air ratio, and with the electronic fuel sender units that aren't that accurate it just causes problems. 

But I have to say since, none have come back with the same problem, We serviced a 307 last week and  a lady that had problems says with out fail it happens to her but she now knows how to fix it. It's just she forgets from time to time.


----------



## Stephenkelly (9 May 2007)

Had a problem with the lambda sensor. Got it replaced nd problem was solved!


----------



## mufc77 (10 May 2007)

thanks all of you for your helpful replies

i got it back yesterday, problem seems to be gone for the time being and the petrol is down to the last level.  i'll keep in mind about filling it to no less than 1/2 full and see how things go.

my friend who works in the dealers confirmed what jobs were done and said to me this morning that 307's have a tendency to move off slowly.  i think now is the time to sell it, and if a problem arises, i can get a copy of the peugeot report im sure


----------



## Kendr (10 May 2007)

This is a problem going back 20 years with Peugeots. Right back to the carb days. Went through 3 of them. The only solution long term is super unleaded fuel, with higher octane.

About 15 years ago as my Peugeot stuttered onto a roundabout with a truck aproaching - I decided it was time to sell. (among other thoughts flashing through my head!)

If it's the 1.4L engine, it's basically a piece of crap first seen in the early 80s and updated bit by bit. Pumping out miserable bhp compared to modern engines.

Can't handle fuel injected unleaded - and they have no idea why.

Every dealer will tell you - 'you're the first one to mention it'.

Get rid.


----------

